# نصائح للأزواج الشباب فقط!



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2009)

نصائح للأزواج الشباب فقط!     









هذه عشر نصائح موجهة للأزواج الشباب فقط:

عاملها بلطف وحنان..
1- تذكر دائمًا أن الحياة الزوجية ليست لعبة كرة قدم لا بد أن يكون فيها غالب ومغلوب.

2- ضع في اعتبارك أن لزوجتك شخصيتها المستقلة التي يجب أن تتكامل مع شخصيتك، لا أن تذوب فيها.

3- كن موضوعيًا وصادقًا في التعريف بقدراتك المالية وأوضاعك الوظيفية وحياتك الاجتماعية.

4- لا تصدر خلافاتك الزوجية العابرة إلى أسرتك أو أسرة زوجتك، فذلك من شأنه أن يوسع رقعة الخلاف.

5- اكتشف اهتمامات زوجتك وحاول أن تشاركها ذلك الاهتمام.

6- حاول أن تغير أجواء المنزل في إجازة نهاية الأسبوع بالخروج إلى النزهة أو زيارة بعض الأقارب.

7- اضبط انفعالك في مواجهة الأخطاء وحاول أن تناقش الأمر بشيء من الهدوء والتسامح.

8- احرص على إقامة علاقة إيجابية مع أسرة زوجتك، فهذا من شأنه أن يدعم علاقتك بزوجتك.

9- حاول ممارسة التعبير العاطفي مع زوجتك، فالزوجة يسعدها أن تسمع ثناء زوجها على جمالها وذوقها وأناقتها.

10- أشرك زوجتك في اتخاذ القرارات الخاصة بالأسرة وعوّدها على المشاركة في المسؤولية.


----------



## Rosetta (21 مايو 2009)

*شو المواضيع الحلوة هيدي يا كليمو ..

مرسي ليك​​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 مايو 2009)

موضوع ونصايح رائعه
بس الى يسمع هههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كليمو ​


----------



## just member (22 مايو 2009)

*نصائح مهمة اكتير*
*شكرا كليمو*
**​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (22 مايو 2009)

موضوع مهم جداااا واكثر من رائع ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 مايو 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع ونصايح مهمة جدا
بس فين اللي ينفزها 

مرسي كليمو​*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 مايو 2009)

وله تنسو انا الكتاب بيقول احبو اعدائكوم


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *شو المواضيع الحلوة هيدي يا كليمو ..
> 
> مرسي ليك​​*





مشكورة يا ريد 

هيدا ذوقك الجميل 

الرب يباركك


----------



## girgis2 (23 مايو 2009)

*شكرااا على النصايح دي كليمو*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## جارجيوس (23 مايو 2009)

*شكرا" على النصائح الحلوه يا كليمو الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا كليمو على النصائح الجميلة وانا دخلت على الموضوع لشوفك شو كاتب للشباب يعني حشرية مو اكتر


----------



## white rose (23 مايو 2009)

*يسلموا ايديك كليمو

كتر من هالنصايح للشباب و متلها للصبايا كمان معلش ....*


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2009)

swety

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2009)

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك اخي جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2009)

تامر ابن البابا

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn


شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2009)

جرجيس

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2009)

rana1981

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على النصائح الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

white rose



شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

وليم تل

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

